# Awesome Ice Hockey



## gooblax (Feb 25, 2010)

So I've been watching the Olympic hockey and have decided that it's my favourite sport to watch, without a doubt.  It's great to be able to watch it here and I've really been getting into it. I saw the Canada vs. Russia game today, and I'll admit to a little bit of fist pumping. 

Has anyone here been watching it?


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

gooblax said:


> So I've been watching the Olympic hockey and have decided that it's my favourite sport to watch, without a doubt.  It's great to be able to watch it here and I've really been getting into it. I saw the Canada vs. Russia game today, and I'll admit to a little bit of fist pumping.
> 
> Has anyone here been watching it?


Lot's of Canadians here.  I watched it gooblax, it was great! Our old Olympic rivals, so it was great to have the Canadian audience cheering them on.  I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2010)

I haven't seen any of the Olympics at all.


----------



## Mari (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome! Finland just won bronze 3-2 over Sweden. In both pools I picked Canada, USA, and Finland so it should be an exciting evening. I started playing hockey when I was two years old. My mother did not think girls should play sports but my father said he only gave me the hockey stick to help me balance while I learned how to skate, :canadian: Mari


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2010)

:2thumbs: Canada women just snagged the gold. 2-0:2thumbs:


----------



## gooblax (Feb 25, 2010)

I figured I was safe in assuming that some people here were watching it  

I got to see the overtime goal for Finland when they showed a replay of it, and I was just watching the Canada vs. USA game 

But the timezones won't work out favourably for the men's medal games (I'm thinking they will for the semifinals at least)... So I'll have to record like six and a half hours of the games overnight and again in the morning to catch them, and spend all day Monday not listening to anything about the hockey until I can watch them when I get home. mg:

(Did I mention that hockey is AWESOME!!?  )


----------



## Mari (Feb 26, 2010)

It will be even more awesome if the men can play as well as the women!  Mari


----------



## Domo (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay i am finally home when there is a game on!

Canada v Slovakia


----------



## Andy (Feb 26, 2010)

Oy Vey! I don't think my nerves will be able to handle the last game! I seriously think I will be in need of a pharmaceutical aid. lol I thought it was going into OT there for sure. :2thumbs:


----------



## Domo (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha no shit, i almost had a heart attack in those last 5 minutes!!

The final is being played Monday morning here so i won't get to see


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2010)

SO I gather it will be Canada vs USA for the gold?

I was watching _Whiteout_.


----------



## Andy (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, it should be a good game.
Watching whiteout. Is that a mini version of watching paint dry?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2010)

Uh, no. It's a recent Kate Beckinsale movie, a thriller that takes place in the Antarctic: Whiteout (2009)


----------



## Andy (Feb 27, 2010)

Did I confuse you? lol http://content.etilize.com/Large/11961073.jpg Long, long ago...

Is the movie any good?


----------



## Domo (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow wrong thread. ignore me.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2010)

STP said:


> Did I confuse you? lol http://content.etilize.com/Large/11961073.jpg Long, long ago...



No, you didn't confuse me. I still have some of that at my office. 



STP said:


> Is the movie any good?


 
Not the best ever but it was exciting.


----------



## Banned (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't watched any of the Olympics either.  I saw "O" tonight (Cirque de Soleil) and I think that is my version of the Olympics.  It's insane what those people can do with their bodies.

I'm still trying to figure out why someone would want to strap themselves to a board and hurl themselves head first down an ice track.   It just doesnt' make sense to me...


----------



## Domo (Feb 27, 2010)

I was just watching a documentary about an Australian Skeleton team. was quite interesting.

People made fun of us


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

Stunned.mg: Man! 2-1 Canada and 20 seconds left-USA scores and ties it up. 20 some seconds, nice save for USA! Ugh. I don't think I have heard half the profanity that was coming out of my mouth. lol  On to OT...
:2thumbs: Yay Canada!!!:2thumbs:  

Great game by both teams!


----------



## Mari (Feb 28, 2010)

> Great game by both teams!



:2thumbs: No bad words here although I had to stand up for the entire OT but lots of bonus points for my correct pick.  Mari


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

lol I hear ya I was standing the last 5 and OT.  I actually thought USA was going to win. I'm very happy they didn't, well they still got silver which is great. I have not been that excited in a very long time! lol


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 28, 2010)

I was sleeping thru it all thank god. My twin gave me the whole account of what happened  glad that Canada won it made her night as i am sure many others


----------



## Domo (Feb 28, 2010)

**** yeah!!!

So what was the final score?


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

3-2 OT:2thumbs:


----------



## Domo (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh man that made my day :jiggy:

I hope they celibrate with a keg and 50 cigars on the ice! 

Giant party in Canada tonight eh?


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the party started before the game did. 

It's good to see so much patriotism from Canada. People here are still driving around honking with someone holding a flag flying out the window.


----------



## Domo (Feb 28, 2010)

Let's see how long it takes the sourpuss' to respond :lol:


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

It wasn't 5 minutes, but whatever makes them look bad. Actually we started dishing it back after a bit so we don't look any better.


----------

